# Another segmented pen



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe those that did not like the black and white segmented pen I posted would like this one better or maybe not.

This is Bloodwood and curly maple with 8 coats of med CA on a Roman Harvest kit. Thanks for looking.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 28, 2012)

Yowzer !! That one has serious bling factor for sure!!. 

LOL, still doesn't beat the classic lines and style of that stunning Panache though !!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Yowzer !! That one has serious bling factor for sure!!.
> 
> LOL, still doesn't beat the classic lines and style of that stunning Panache though !!!:biggrin::tongue:


 

Just no pleasing you Skip.:biggrin: Guess I will have to make another Panache with something new.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 28, 2012)

This one really is my favorite out of the "series" John, something about the bloodwood sets it off.


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 28, 2012)

I liked the black and white one, but I really like this one.


----------



## vfauto (Sep 28, 2012)

Now show us how to do it!


----------



## Haynie (Sep 28, 2012)

This one trumps the black


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is very Classy, Great Lines.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 28, 2012)

Quit it already! Nice, I like the black one better, but geesh, I wont complain on which ever one you would care to send me =8^)


----------



## skiprat (Sep 28, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Just no pleasing you Skip.:biggrin: Guess I will have to make another Panache with something new.


 
Wadayamean???  I never said anything bad about this pen, I just liked the other one better. Chances are, if you make a new Panache, I'll still prefer your first one. :wink:

Besides, if everyone just said nice stuff about each pen we made then we would just keep making the same old stuff and not be creative. 
We don't learn from our successes, only from our mistakes. :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2012)

skiprat said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Just no pleasing you Skip.:biggrin: Guess I will have to make another Panache with something new.
> ...


 


I am just kidding with you Skip. I know exactly what you mean. Each pen I shown had abit different technique needed to complete it. The Panache just happen to be the simpilist of all of them.  You do not have to worry about me doing the same thing over and over. I rarely do the same pen twice unless ordered. 

I have a bunch other ideas that I want to try. Hopefully will find some shop time.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 28, 2012)

A masterpiece for sure. 

I wanna complain about it to make you better, but I am having trouble coming up something bad to say.

What am I saying I am amazed and hope you keep expanding to give me new goals to shoot for.:biggrin:

Phil


----------



## plantman (Sep 28, 2012)

skiprat said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Just no pleasing you Skip.:biggrin: Guess I will have to make another Panache with something new.
> ...


 
:cowboy::cowboy: Skiprat; As I remember, the statement I made about saying more than one or two words about someone's project got me in a lot of hot water last month. However, you notice, we have more feedback than before. A little heat was well worth it !!! 
 John; Very rich looking pens !! It would be hard to choose between the two. I will give you a "Master Craftsman" rateing on both. Jim S


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is one good looking pen.

Ray


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow that is another beauty. Both of this design are impressive.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh wow, John! They may have been done the same, but they are totally different in how they appear. I have to admit, though, that I too like the black one best... in spite of how stunning this one is.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess I should mention that the black and white one took second place in an AAW contest.

Thanks all for the nice words.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 28, 2012)

skiprat said:


> LOL, still doesn't beat the classic lines and style of that stunning Panache though !!!:biggrin::tongue:


 
When Steven is right you just have to follow behind and nod your head.

Don't get me wrong John, this one and the black one is really nice.  They look like they belong in a cathedral for signing important documents.  The Panache just screams come touch me, I will electrify your world.  

But again I will emphasize that this is a matter of personal taste for me and not a reflection of the quality of the work on this pen or the black one.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Sep 29, 2012)

John,
 
I like this one the best, and I have looked at all three.  You have asked for constructive criticism I believe, so here is my bit, and of course please understand that I am nit picking and as I don't know how you made it I don't know how to tell you to fix it! That being said, it seems that the segmenting on the top of the cap is off horizontally. It may be a trick of the light or my eyes, but it seems that way in the picture. You have done quite a great job on all these pens and your accuracy is pretty amazing! Maybe if I had the pen in person I would be able to give you a more accurate opinion...:biggrin:
 
David


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 29, 2012)

HoratioHornblower said:


> John,
> 
> I like this one the best, and I have looked at all three.  You have asked for constructive criticism I believe, so here is my bit, and of course please understand that I am nit picking and as I don't know how you made it I don't know how to tell you to fix it! That being said, it seems that the segmenting on the top of the cap is off horizontally. It may be a trick of the light or my eyes, but it seems that way in the picture. You have done quite a great job on all these pens and your accuracy is pretty amazing! Maybe if I had the pen in person I would be able to give you a more accurate opinion...:biggrin:
> 
> David


 

Hello David

Thanks for the kind words. As far as your assessment and the misalignment goes, I must tell you that it is not off and probably the angle or lights on the pen that is throwing your eye off. The way I constructed the pen did not allow me to be off. Is it posible???  Yes if you do not take the steps I did in construction. Thanks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 29, 2012)

Handsome, very handsome. well done.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 29, 2012)

10 outta 10 John!:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## neubee (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a keeper, beautiful lines and great color combination.


----------



## switch62 (Sep 29, 2012)

I went back and looked at the black and white one, but I like this one better.  I've always been partial to the redder woods and gold hardware.

I like the panache as well, it has a very classic art deco style. All the pens are very artistic and expertly crafted.

Tony O


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Sep 29, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> HoratioHornblower said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


 
Hello John,
 
Your welcome! If you have a fool proof method, then I have to learn it! Maybe when I have the time and money I can learn it. Experiment money is not in the budget right now! Thanks


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome work. I sure would like to see a tutorial on making a segmented pen.


----------



## vfauto (Sep 30, 2012)

*I second that again!*

I second that again! I would love to see how to make that one!





toyotaman said:


> Awesome work. I sure would like to see a tutorial on making a segmented pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 30, 2012)

Gorgeous segmenting.
I can't count from what I see; are there 6 or 8 bloodwood stripes (vertically)?
Thanks.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pen John!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 1, 2012)

GaryMGg said:


> Gorgeous segmenting.
> I can't count from what I see; are there 6 or 8 bloodwood stripes (vertically)?
> Thanks.


 

Thanks. There are 6 on this particular pen. I will try some other designs with 8 soon.


----------



## dgscott (Oct 1, 2012)

Liked the black and white, like this one, too!
Doug


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I had fun doing these and it opened alot of possibilities for me for future pens. I have one on the table that I am trying to figure a way of drilling without blowing it up. :biggrin:

Being many who have commented on this pen made a comparison to the black and white and this one I thought I would post both photos in the same thread here. Thanks again for looking and the kind words.


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 1, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> HoratioHornblower said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


 
I think it's an awesome pen and I'd have trouble making one that's as good but I gotta back up David. My eyes were drawn to the same thing in a couple spots. I blew up the image and drew red lines down the segment to show what my eyes are seeing.


----------



## BSea (Oct 1, 2012)

Personally, I like the Red & white better.  But both are fantastic.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 1, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > HoratioHornblower said:
> ...


 

I guess I should feel honored. Oh my,,,, this is the second pen that the lasers have come out to play. I think in all my years here I have not seen this kind of scrutiny with others pens. If this kind of scrutny is any indication of how the Guild examines pen entrys then I better not even try that route.:biggrin: 

Let me first say we are talking about using WOOD tools to do these pens on a wood lathe. Not a metal lathe where accuracy is abit more achieved. A router was used to cut the slot where the dark color horizontal material was layed into. When using a router with that thin a bit you will get vibration and being I have to cut in steps to try to combat this the possibility to get a hair more cutting in various parts of the slot is possible. The piece that fills in the spot is pretty much the same thickness when cut on a tablesaw. The small pieces that are sandwiched between the solid pieces are cut from the main body piece with each piece having witness marks to keep the orintation exactly the same when lining back up. If one is off then all are off. 

I accept the crtisism with open arms and will strive to do better. I accept your assessment as well as any others that there are flaws in any of the pens I do. I am not a laser or a machine making them nor do I use one. These are hand made to the best of my ability using the tools I have. I will have to say that I think I did a pretty darn good job in achieving my goal. Can I do better?? I guess I can and will strive to do so. 

Thanks again for the feedback. Don't be shy if others have things they see in any of my pens that I show let it rip. Good to see people are paying attention.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 1, 2012)

John,
Thank you for posting your pens they are just fantastic. I don't turn a lot of pens and I post even less but when I see your artistry and craftsmanship I want to go to the shop and push my envelope.

Tom


----------

